# Genus #82 & Lost DAQ Art



## Elberik (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out if a short comic by Shon Howell, Brian Sutton, & DAQ exists.  It's a continuation of another comic in #64- Chocolate Most Cordial.

_(linked pages show a thumbnail that is NSFW)_
I've found a website that lists the comic as being in Genus #82
www.rabbitvalley.com: Genus Issue #82

But another site does NOT
second-ed.myshopify.com: GENUS. #82 (2007) (1)

So I'm trying to figure out if the comic exists in the first place & if so, where it can be found.


----------

